# Which clinic abroad for an "old" lady???



## cup of tea (Aug 20, 2009)

Any suggestions for a good clinic?

I've been looking at various threads and I see people going to Czech Republic and to Barcelona.  Any advice for anywhere that has good results for a 42 year old?

Also which clinics have best availablity for donor sperm?

and final question - has anyone had treatment with a known donor at a clinic abroad?  If so - have you told the clinic that they are just a donor, or have you let the clinic think that they are your partner?

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello there

Sorry I am not sure if I will be able to help with your question but hopefully someone will be along shortly who will be able to give you lots of advice.  Are you planning on using your own eggs or donor eggs?  Some of the ladies on here have also had success at CFC in Cape Town using donor eggs.  If you are still happy to use your own eggs then I think many of the ladies on here have been happy with Brno in the Czech Republic but you could also try Jinamed in Turkey and I think there is one in Cyprus as well.

Good luck

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had treatment with my KD in Barcelona (IVI) but we just went as a 'couple', some of the single girls on FF have also been to Reprofit with their KD but again they need to be 'partners' for the legal reasons.

Good luck
L x


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

I had successful treatment at Reprofit in the Czech Republic, I can not recommend them highly enough. I'm not the same age as you but a lot of the women who've had successful IVF at Reprofit have been in their 40s and some in their 50s. They will treat single women and when we made enquiries about donor sperm, they said this would be no problem. They have good success rates. There is no waiting list for IVF with your own eggs but for donor eggs the waiting list is about 9 months. If you are interested in a donor FET (donor sperm & egg) I think the waiting list is a bit shorter.  

If you're interested in Reprofit, you should come join us on the Czech section. Everyone is very friendly 

- Greta.


----------



## cup of tea (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you all ladies

I hadn't thought of South Africa Sima - I see you've been to the Cornell - that's where I'd wanted to go for tx with DH, but unfortunately it was beyond our budget

JJ1 - with your KD - how strict are they about you being "partners" - do you have to have any sort of proof that you live together, eg do you you have to have any utility bills in both names?

Also, I'm still technically married - would I have to have proof that I was divorced to have treatment with a KD?  Are there any sort of legal forms that the KD has to fill in saying he's the father of the child?  Barcelona doesn't seem to far to travel to.

I know I'm "old" - but I'd like one last try with my own eggs before donor eggs - but FET could be the way to go if that fails - so I'll have to have a look at the Czech thread too - thanks Greta


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Cup of tea, no proof needed at 4 clinics - I think in Spain we had to show passports as our own ID's, and even at ARGC the most techincal question was 'How long have you been together and trying?' - we'd already done 2 cycles and had a miscarriage at the Bridge as a KD and me, so we just focused on the technical side of the cycles and we knew we needed ICSI as we'd had issues. 

I've never been asked had I been married before, I haven't. But ask Natalie the FF lawyer as your DH will be the child's legal father if you are not divorced.

The downside of being KD's in the UK is that you are not allowed to use his fresh sperm and have to freeze and quarantine it for 6 onths so it delays everything!!

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

JJ1
Your inbox is full!!!


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi cup of tea

I'm at create, they have good results for older women. at 37 they consider me a young one! They do natural and mild IVF and have a link with cyprus for donor eggs.  I am importing sperm from ESB which is costly but good choice. PM me if you are interested in finding out more.

Lx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi cup of tea,

I've had own egg IVF at London Womens Clinic in Harley St and Reprofit in Czech Republic. Reprofit is cheaper even with flights and accommodation but it does mean being in Brno around 10 days so depends how flexible you can be with work etc. 
LWC has good sperm bank so also a good option if you are in/near London.
At 42 they will give you pretty low success rates with your own eggs. This doesn't mean that you won't succeed, but the odds are not good (around 5% or thereabouts I think - of course someone has to be in the 5% but it is a case of weighing up whether to continue with own eggs or move to DE - which has around 50% success rate)

I am now having DE tx at LWC - I was on the waiting list around 6 months for an egg donor. CRM in London also has good/short waiting times for egg donors in UK.

Reprofit has quite a long wait for egg donors (around 9-10 months) but is quite a bit cheaper than tx in the UK. Spain tends to have no waiting list but is as expensive as the UK.

One thing to think about is whether ID release donor is important to you - ie one where the child can find out more/contact the donor when they turn 18. If this is something you want, then you need to pursue tx in UK, US - European donors are completely anonymous and you/the child will never get more than very basic physical information. This is a very personal decision, but definitely something to factor into your clinic choice

Finally, just to echo JJ's comment - if you are still married then it's really important to get legal advice before you go ahead or you may well find yourself in the situation that your DH is legally the child's father. This is a bit of a minefield I think, so best to get professional advice before starting any tx

Wishing you the very best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Cup of tea - legally until you are divorced any baby you get pregnant with will legally be your husbands. That would be the case even if you used a donor. You must get divorced before you start any treatment. There is no legal way around it AFAIK. I used to work in family law so please think very seriously about it before you start tx. You need that Decree Absolute.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

this thread might be of help
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207101.msg3259052#new


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

That's interesting JJ, it sounds like it is a fairly new development and a complete minefield. Divorce seems an easier option as I can just imagine how some Judges would react to that kind of situation!


----------



## cup of tea (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your advice.

Feisty - how long would a divorce take?  I know the answer is probably something like "how long is a piece of string!" - but how quick would it be possible, presuming that DH agrees to it?

I haven't challenged DH yet about it - I'm a coward I know, but I'm still trying to find out if I can get a mortgage on my own for the amount I'd need to be able to stay in our house.  First appointment I could get for that is Monday - which has been a very long wait.


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Mine took about a year. It is a bit of a "piece of string" question but we had delays because my ex-DH was being a PITA about the financial details and we had a house to sell and both of us needed to find new homes to live and of course we also had my DS to consider but there was a never a question about whom he would live with.

I would seriously suggest getting an appointment with a solicitor has soon as you can. You can then get the ball rolling. I would take along all relevant financial paperwork and details things like mortgage details, how much all the bills are, bank statements etc Everything you can do to provide the solicitor with all the paperwork they need as soon as possible means everything will move much faster.


----------



## cup of tea (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Feisty,

I don't have a year to spare 

Things changed last night - I came home and caught  him out as he was on Skype to "her".  I've now told him that I want to try tx again at a clinic abroad, using donor sperm.  He's agreed to that.  I haven't told him that I've had an offer from a known donor.  Before I tackle that issue I need to know that donor is 100% certain that he will go through with it.  Although, someone has kindly sent me a couple of private messages offering advice, and something that she pointed out is the age of the donor. She's had succesful tx abroad with DS, and her donor was only in their 20's.  My KD is 45/46 - so maybe I should be considering annonymous donor sperm from a younger donor anyway to give myself as much chance as possible.

It may seem like I'm being deceitful and manulapitive - but I feel that he hasn't been honest with me recently, so it's time I think of myself and my future.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi cuppa - I also went to Barcelona but to Institute Marques - there's another thread somewhere on IM.  There is no waiting list at all for donors - I had donor egg and sperm and am 11 weeks pg.  They are fantastic and can't recommend them highly enough.  I'm sure there'd be no problem with a KD.  You'd have to give them a call to test out.  

A someone else has pointed out - usually clinics have a cut off point for their own male donors and it's around the 35 mark as sperm quality does deteriorate with age (not as markedly as eggs of course).


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think that they have an age limit in Spain on partners sperm but the donors will be younger than 40's, and also men donating sperm in the UK  (I think but don't quote me on this , but it is on FF somewhere) that they have to be under 45 

Good luck 
L x


----------



## cup of tea (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for your help ladies - does anyone have the website for IM Barcelona?  (I will try and google it otherwise)

It does sound like it's a good option if there is no waiting list for donors - as KD is sounding more and more doubtful!

Also, does anyone know if they have a waiting list for both DE and DS? - I'd really like to have 1 more try using my own eggs, but as I think that IM may work out expensive, I'm wondering if I should go for DE as well as DS to try to improve my chances of getting a BFP on just 1 tx?


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

hi cuppa - Im has no waiting list for either DE or DS as long as you aren't specifying anything too rare.

i think website is www.institutomarques.com  they are very helpful if you email or ring.
RLxx

/links


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a quick comment re yesterday's post by Richmond Lass, known donors are illegal under Spanish law, so if you want to use a KD in Spain you need to pretend that he is your partner!


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

ah ok didn't know that - thanks!

RLxx


----------

